

Experimenting With A 7 Day Work Week - simonbarker87
http://joel.is/post/52624893494/experimenting-with-a-7-day-work-week

======
phamilton
As a very religious person, I find myself working the 6 days on, one day off
schedule. The only difference is that Saturday I work at home, doing different
things. I go to Costco to stock up on bulky items. I deep clean the apartment.
I usually have some task like painting or getting new furniture moved in. If
its not our stuff, sometimes we are helping someone else.

The point is that the weekend isn't leisure. It's full of things to do that
you can't get done during the week.

------
RussianCow
Interesting. If anything, I would prefer to do the opposite: work more in
fewer days. I like having full days during which I don't even have to think
about work.

~~~
dreamfactory
Agree, a 4 day week allows you to get better perspective.

------
mathattack
The key seems to be keeping the total amount of activity in balance. This can
work well if you're single, but once you have kids their schedule will force
changes.

~~~
rgbrenner
His experiment failed after 2 weeks.. so you might not want to draw too many
lessons from it (except what not to do).

I work 7 days a week, and have been doing it for 10+ years.. most of my day is
work (12+ hours). I take a day off about once a month. I don't take vacations
or holidays off.

The key, if there is one, is attitude. Let me ask you this: what is special
about work? Is it more or less important than the other tasks you have to
complete to live your life? Why do you view it in that way?

I get up every morning, make a list of tasks I want/need to complete today.
Nearly all of these are work tasks. Then I get started. Work is just a list of
tasks that I need to complete to live my life.. right there with everything
else.

------
lysium
Nice experiment! I've come to a similar conclusion without having done it:
Monday feels like such a fresh start!

